# 126 views, 0 comments -- A Record?



## two (Sep 13, 2004)

Check this out:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70186

126 views, no comments (either positive or negative).

I don't mind people telling me I'm boring, a bad writer, tedious, unexciting, or whatever.  But ignoring me entirely?  That takes the cake, as it were.

I hereby officially submit, in triplicate, a whine.

WAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
WAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
WAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Ok.  Got that out of my system.  Whew.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 13, 2004)

171 views, no replies here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=98606

Sometimes no one is compelled to respond, for various reasons.  It happens to everyone sometimes.


----------



## Henry (Sep 13, 2004)

Whines about the forums belong in Meta. 

Seriously, I wouldn't take too much offense to lack of comments on a given story hour; there are many, many story hours, and often people peak in to a new story for a few minutes, see if it interests them, and if nothing grabs them immediately, they move on. 

What might be a good idea is to take that feedback (126 views and NO posts is feedback just like a post is) and run with it. Do I need to spice my story up? Do I need to add a paragraph or two at the beginning of the first post to hook the casual readers' eyes? Is my formatting of the story being told the most effective and entertaining? These are worthy questions to ask, if attracting readership of a story hour is a goal. 

Also, an important point to remember is that a story hour is more for the poster and friends, than for the public at large. If you're doing it, it's because you're enjoying it; any other attention is secondary. The top two pages of story hours you see are mostly of people whose sotry hours have become semi-famous here; for those top two pages, there are THOUSANDS of story hours that people rarely read. (Whether they are missing out on some real gems or not, I'll leave to others to pimp.) I should know - I've got one or two buried in there, myself. 

Good luck with your story, and the running game, and I'll try to read more than the first post when I get a chance this evening!


----------



## ARandomGod (Sep 13, 2004)

two said:
			
		

> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70186
> 
> ...




Mwa ha HA HA!

I personally never play 28 point buy humans. I only play humans when I get to roll the dice, or on higher point buys. 28 Leads to too steryotypical character stats in my opinion. Which I thought was interesting due to your non-standardization efforts.


----------



## Delemental (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm replying mostly to save you the indignity of having two threads with zero replies.  

(Edit: though in the time it took me to write this, three other people posted before me.  Oh, well...)

However, there's a couple of things you should realize.

There are dozens, if not hundreds of Story Hours.  I've found that it usually takes a while for a particular story to gather a following - the readers need time to sort the wheat from the chaff, as it were.  Also, I note that your last post is dated 12/1/03, which makes it over nine months old.  Most readers assume that a Story Hour that hasn't been updated is dead, so they don't bother following it.  If you look around, you'll see that most Story Hours are several entries in before they get their first responses.

When I was starting my own first Story Hour, I solicited advice.  One of the best recommendations I received was that posting a Story Hour for the sake of getting replies isn't the best idea.  Sure, they're nice, but not guaranteed.  And not getting replies doesn't mean you don't have readers.  I follow at least a half-dozen Story Hours, but I think I've posted to one of them only a single time.

You state that you have notes for several sessions of this campaign already.  If you still want to, I'd suggest starting to post more of your game.  If people like it, eventually they'll come out of the woodwork.  If not, well, then at least you have a beautiful prose rendition of your campaign's exploits (which, given your apparent writing style, is ready to go as a screenplay).


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 13, 2004)

This thread would have been funnier if no one responded.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't feel bad, sometimes you got to pimp but you ONLY get one bump!


----------



## ARandomGod (Sep 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> This thread would have been funnier if no one responded.




Yes, is would have. But I just couldn't resist.


***
Wait! That was just a practice post!!

Err... Umm....


----------

